# Wired2Fish and Tackle Warehouse Giveaway!!!



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2014)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and Tinboat Sponsor Wired2fish along with Tackle Warehouse!

We love the Christmas season here at Wired2fish. It’s a time to laugh and be merry with your closest loved ones and, in this case, it’s a time for giving!
To spread some holiday cheer to everyone, we’re throwing in an extra giveaway you’re sure to love. Ten lucky readers will receive a $50 gift card to Tackle Warehouse. This card is good for any and everything you can think of — lures, soft plastic baits, fishing line, rods… anything Santa might accidentally forget this year.
Spring will be here before you know it and now is an excellent time to stock-up on any essentials for the upcoming fishing season. And this is our way of wishing you and yours a very Merry Christmas! Thanks for being Wired2fish!

https://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1492830-tackle-warehouse-christmas-gift-card-giveaway?s=537


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2014)

I could use this! :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 22, 2014)

i sure could.


----------

